# StarScream and the Hospital



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

So I spent all last week back in the hospital. It sucked. I got lucky and caught the infection early this time, so I didn't get quiet as sick as normal. Plus I had :wubu:SoliloquyOfaSiren:wubu: to talk to me all day and night on the phone, computer, or through text, and that made me feel alot better. The time seemed to fly by.

So anyways, I'm feeling better. Please wish/pray/think/virgin sacrifice or whatever you do to my continued health.

StarScream!

Took some pictures...haha. I'm crazy.

My leg - the part at the bottom that is weird colored is where the infection is.






Me not looking happy, and in lots of pain.





And this is my belly after 3 shots of bloodthinner a day


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I spent all last week back in the hospital. It sucked. I got lucky and caught the infection early this time, so I didn't get quiet as sick as normal. Plus I had :wubu:SoliloquyOfaSiren:wubu: to talk to me all day and night on the phone, computer, or through text, and that made me feel alot better. The time seemed to fly by.
> 
> ...



Bad stuff, for sure, dude! I carried strep infection in my
lower legs for years before I was hospitalized for it. The
Nashville VA Hospital gave me a high-powered IV
antibiotic regimen and cleared me up in 5 days. It's good
to see that you treated yours quickly and are recovering.
Get well soon.:bow:


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

Glad you caught the infection early, and I hope that you get well soon.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 28, 2009)

Healing vibes and positive energy coming your way good sir.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

imfree said:


> Bad stuff, for sure, dude! I carried strep infection in my
> lower legs for years before I was hospitalized for it. The
> Nashville VA Hospital gave me a high-powered IV
> antibiotic regimen and cleared me up in 5 days. It's good
> ...



Hey do you still have problems with it? This is like the 9th time I've been hospitalized in the last 4 years. I never know when it is going to come on or anything. Sometimes I feel great, and 2 hours later I can be on my way to the hospital.

Thank you


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow man, I really hope this gets sorted for you seen and you have a speedy recovery, ill be sending good healing vibes your way


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey do you still have problems with it? This is like the 9th time I've been hospitalized in the last 4 years. I never know when it is going to come on or anything. Sometimes I feel great, and 2 hours later I can be on my way to the hospital.
> 
> Thank you



Dude, I'm prayin' hard 'cuz I really don't know what's going to
happen to me. I was diagnosed diabetic in 1992. I think the
strep infection started after I scraped the back of my legs
going down a set of concrete porch steps in 2002. 12/28/08
to 1/2/09 was the first time I had ever been hospitalized for 
it. The VA Hospital seems to have me cleared up, for now, at 
least, but I'm afraid I could spontaneously re-infect any time.
My legs are still healing from the skin infections and wounds.

You could have a stronger infection or weaker immunity than 
I do. I've been a bit of a rocker in my younger days, a roadie/
soundman for a local band, so I know how severe this 
recommendation is going to be, but you might consider it any 
way. You could need to turn your life and musical career 
down, from 11, to about 8. I hope you don't have to do that
'cuz when rock is in your blood, only 11 will do! God bless you
and be well.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I spent all last week back in the hospital. It sucked. I got lucky and caught the infection early this time, so I didn't get quiet as sick as normal. Plus I had :wubu:SoliloquyOfaSiren:wubu: to talk to me all day and night on the phone, computer, or through text, and that made me feel alot better. The time seemed to fly by.
> 
> ...



Virgin Sacrifices!?! Dude, you already have Audrey's upcoming sacrifice, how many more do you need? 

In all seriousness, I think I missed just what you have (Infection).
Is this a recurring blood issue, or something else>
By all the Dark Gods \m/ that looks worse than having to play _direct support for Nickelback_ (  ).
I know I sure was sick for most of my life in Az, and perhaps it's an old Hohokam curse or something...


Wishing you well,
--Ron


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 28, 2009)

Get well soon, man


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I spent all last week back in the hospital. It sucked. I got lucky and caught the infection early this time, so I didn't get quiet as sick as normal. Plus I had :wubu:SoliloquyOfaSiren:wubu: to talk to me all day and night on the phone, computer, or through text, and that made me feel alot better. The time seemed to fly by.
> 
> ...



Sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery. Wish I could perform a virgin sacrifice, but there seems to be a short supply of those here in Richmond.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 28, 2009)

Hope you get better soon man


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi hottie,

I wish you well....take a look at your ph balance, kidney's and intestines to make sure you have a balanced ph, working kindey's (cleanses toxins) and zero intestinal blockages. 

Take care and always do your own research in regards to your health. Don't get me wrong, i am not knocking the doctors or whatever, but they are just human and don't always see all the angles (plus they have bills to pay as well.)

Also try to do Tai chi or something to boost circulation and maybe try something like "naturalcare...Ultra vein-gard" for leg circulation.

Best wishes..
XOXO chicken legs


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 28, 2009)

Ouch!
Hope you get well soon
Don't know about the virgin sacrifices...doesn't seem to be that many around here. But me and Sarah will sacrifice some beer for you later.lol


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 28, 2009)

I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 28, 2009)

Good Lord, get well soon. I will send healing beams!


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 28, 2009)

get well soon from me as well.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 28, 2009)

*quickly sacrifices a virgin...plus one more for good measure*

GET BETTER, QUICK!!!

;]

Sending healing energies your way.


<3


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn...you just recently posted that you were feeling well, in good spirits, etc. You have awful luck, man. 

Do you know what makes you so prone to relapse?

Hope you make a full recovery, this time :bow:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw baby....seeing the pics made my heart sink more...I mean yeah I knew bout everything but still...I just can't believe its happening  we gotta get you well and up and moving again...it absolutely kills me to know the pain youre in.  you're an amazing person...

and believe me being there for you every seccond was no problem at all. I wanted to be there for you. and lets face it, hospitals suck....I know how lonely it can get, I wanted to try and make the best of your situation and I'm rly glad I did for the most part. 

Keep on fighting baby, everyone is rooting for you....you can beat this 

XOXO
Audi


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Aw baby....seeing the pics made my heart sink more...I mean yeah I knew bout everything but still...I just can't believe its happening  we gotta get you well and up and moving again...it absolutely kills me to know the pain youre in.  you're an amazing person...
> 
> and believe me being there for you every seccond was no problem at all. I wanted to be there for you. and lets face it, hospitals suck....I know how lonely it can get, I wanted to try and make the best of your situation and I'm rly glad I did for the most part.
> 
> ...



Thank you baby. I'm sorry the pictures made your heart sink. I'm trying to get better, and hopefully I will beat this. You have been a great help to me. :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Von_Pudge said:


> Ouch!
> Hope you get well soon
> Don't know about the virgin sacrifices...doesn't seem to be that many around here. But me and Sarah will sacrifice some beer for you later.lol



Lol.. We certainly will!  

Get well soon hun... hope the pain subsides soon! Sending well wishes your way! :kiss2:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Thank you baby. I'm sorry the pictures made your heart sink. I'm trying to get better, and hopefully I will beat this. You have been a great help to me. :wubu:



ah you deserve more though. Like I said earlier if I could have been there in person, I would've. Wouldnt leave your side ever....hold you for every new painful iv, bring you some non hospital nastyness food like chipotle and just be there to keep you company....and take care of your grooming...ah your hair's ridiculous...I can only imagine it monday when you got out.

<3 <3 <3 :wubu:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 28, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ah you deserve more though. Like I said earlier if I could have been there in person, I would've. Wouldnt leave your side ever....hold you for every new painful iv, bring you some non hospital nastyness food like chipotle and just be there to keep you company....and take care of your grooming...ah your hair's ridiculous...I can only imagine it monday when you got out.
> 
> <3 <3 <3 :wubu:



Heheh, chipotle would have ruled! And yeah, it took me like 45 mins to brush out my hair when I got home. Even my beard was tangled up.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 28, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Heheh, chipotle would have ruled! And yeah, it took me like 45 mins to brush out my hair when I got home. Even my beard was tangled up.



Oh my  lol i wouldve played with your hair and put it in piggy tails and braided ur beard ^.^ haha yeah I effing love tha place, when you come up we'll def go there


----------



## Hole (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey there! Good to hear from you. I wish you a speedy recovery. Take care of yourself at least until your girl can.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 28, 2009)

Fuck. That looks like some painful shit. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Esther (Jan 28, 2009)

Get well, dude. You're quite the trooper!!


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 28, 2009)

Your belly looks cheetah printed 
I hope you get better soon..poor baby  
*sends good vibes your way*


----------



## escapist (Jan 29, 2009)

Uriel, its Cellulitis its a pain the ass skin infection, those of us over 350ish seem to get it often. I was told once you have its in your skin till you die. I haven't had an outbreak in almost 2 years so I'm pretty happy right now. I totally feel for starscream, its freaking painful the first day or so. Once it wraps around a limb just moving it let alone walking on it is like walking on FIRE. It gets really hot too, I had a pretty bad fever with mine, and my freaking ex guilt tripped the hell out of me for how she would have to miss work to take me to the hospital so I didn't go for the first day.....if you EVER do see signs of it, get to the Hospital in less than 24 hours! If you don't you can loose a limb or die. This is why I can't go solo hiking or camping anymore  I just camp in my Van now. I have a hiking buddy so we will see if she can keep up with me .

Get well Soon Starscream!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 29, 2009)

escapist said:


> Uriel, its Cellulitis its a pain the ass skin infection, those of us over 350ish seem to get it often. I was told once you have its in your skin till you die. I haven't had an outbreak in almost 2 years so I'm pretty happy right now. I totally feel for starscream, its freaking painful the first day or so. Once it wraps around a limb just moving it let alone walking on it is like walking on FIRE. It gets really hot too, I had a pretty bad fever with mine, and my freaking ex guilt tripped the hell out of me for how she would have to miss work to take me to the hospital so I didn't go for the first day.....if you EVER do see signs of it, get to the Hospital in less than 24 hours! If you don't you can loose a limb or die. This is why I can't go solo hiking or camping anymore  I just camp in my Van now. I have a hiking buddy so we will see if she can keep up with me .
> 
> Get well Soon Starscream!



Gods...that sounds horrible. Well, glad that I am that I don't have that, I do have Gout, which is hellish (Shift in diet prevents most outbreaks now. No more spinach,or cauliflower (Ok, I cheat, I love cauliflower)...no diet sodas (Thanks God I don't have diabetes...I love sodas, not having any would be Hell), etc...


-Uriel


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 29, 2009)

Sending prayers and healthy vibes your way ~~~~~~


----------



## Kazak (Jan 29, 2009)

i've had it 3 times. first time left calf then twice in the right. doc told me to keep the skin moisturized. after the infection my calves are like reptile skin. the only thing i've found that works is vasoline. january 07 they wanted to put me in the hospital & I told'em to go to hell. so I did 9 days of out patient iv's. Been blessed that it hasn't come back. hang in there & listen to the docs. sometimes they may be right.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2009)

escapist said:


> Uriel, its Cellulitis its a pain the ass skin infection, those of us over 350ish seem to get it often. I was told once you have its in your skin till you die. ...........snipped....................
> 
> Get well Soon Starscream!



Thanks, Escapist, sorry I can't Rep you yet. Your link to Wikipedia
was the best explanation of cellulitis that I've seen so far and yes,
I have cellulitis. Because of the description of the rash at onset, I
even suspect that I could have contracted mine in 1986, when I
spent a whole day in my South Nashville back yard assembling my 
baby son's new swing set. Your post was a real eye opener for me!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Gods...that sounds horrible. Well, glad that I am that I don't have that, I do have Gout, which is hellish (Shift in diet prevents most outbreaks now. No more spinach,or cauliflower (Ok, I cheat, I love cauliflower)...no diet sodas (Thanks God I don't have diabetes...I love sodas, not having any would be Hell), etc...
> 
> 
> -Uriel



It was....talking to him on the phone broke my heart cause I could hear how much pain he was in....and then minor things like iv's were hard because of his size....it was just a nightmare...he's still not better yet  but he's slowly progressing which is good, slow and steady wins the race!! we need to all sign a get well card for bobby!!! :happy: especially today I've been rly praying and thinking bout him...he feels rly cruddy today. so best wishes baby....I love you


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm opting for the virgin sacrifice.

Feel better gorgeous. You must come back in full health to your fangirls!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> I'm opting for the virgin sacrifice.
> 
> Feel better gorgeous. You must come back in full health to your fangirls!



Hopefully he will....we've mutually decided that it would be best for him to lose a little weight as the infection is harder to control and much more detrimental when the patient is larger. Next fall I'll be able to move in with him so I'll make sure he can get constant care whenever he needs it. 

and I hope I'm not your virgin sacrifice!!!!!!  lmao


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 29, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Hopefully he will....we've mutually decided that it would be best for him to lose a little weight as the infection is harder to control and much more detrimental when the patient is larger. Next fall I'll be able to move in with him so I'll make sure he can get constant care whenever he needs it.
> 
> and I hope I'm not your virgin sacrifice!!!!!!  lmao



You're planning on moving in together and you haven't even met yet? :doh:

I love the internetz!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> You're planning on moving in together and you haven't even met yet? :doh:
> 
> I love the internetz!



lol i know it sounds so stupid and alot of people on the board are annoyed with me for it, but like yall dunno everything. weve talked so much...I was in contact with him every minute he was in he hospital...and like stayed on the phone from like 12 to 6 in the morning one night....

like hes my other half it seems....we both make each other so happy, so why not ya know?? lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

in the immortal words of Flava Flav....

WWOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 29, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i know it sounds so stupid and alot of people on the board are annoyed with me for it, but like yall dunno everything. weve talked so much...I was in contact with him every minute he was in he hospital...and like stayed on the phone from like 12 to 6 in the morning one night....
> 
> like hes my other half it seems....we both make each other so happy, so why not ya know?? lol




Because it's insane? Seems like a pretty important reason.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Because it's insane? Seems like a pretty important reason.




we're both crazy...its cool...we dont expect anyone to get it. :happy:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWw

hahahaha...

wow..

ummm..Starscream can you hook me up on whatever they have you on bro...lol....

I'm just joshing....whatever floats your boats...wow...ok

back to youtube...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol. 

Just... lol.


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> You're planning on moving in together and you haven't even met yet? :doh:
> 
> I love the internetz!



Just because you have sizzling chemistry online or on the phone does not mean you guys will get wonderfully when you meet. Even if you are both desperately want to be madly in love, your pheromones might just happen to disagree. There is no way of telling. 

Besides, you haven't known him for long. It is great that you both find each other so attractive but do you know each other's negative traits? How do you know if you guys can tolerate each other's quirks that will inevitably surface after the honeymoon period wears off? 

You claim to be 18 and I find it difficult to believe this because you look and act much younger. StarScream is at least 10 years your senior? Older guy, possibly underaged girl. Even if it is not the case, people will be inclined to think that he might be taking advantage of you. Sure, age is just a number. I used to date much older women exclusively and it can be incredibly frustrating. Be prepared to explain this, over and over to your family and friends. It can take years before they even start seeing the relationship in a neutral light. More often than not their concerns prove to be somewhat valid. It doesn't even have to be because he is a bad person, but by being older he is likely to have different expectations of intimacy in a relationship. 

I guess your ex-boyfriends are older men, so you probably have some sort of experience. What do you expect from a relationship and each other? Do you realistically think that you two are compatible when it comes to future plans and long term goals? You talk about relocating and moving in with him. Do you know what that entails? How can you know for sure that this is what you want even before you meet him? 

Yes, you care for him and you two are besotted with each other. However, everything about this just screams "INFATUATION" and perhaps even "LUST" to me. This is what throws me off, I feel like screaming at you to slow down. It is none of my business but you can't not expect a reaction if you are making this so public. 

Love can wait and is worth waiting for.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 30, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> Hopefully he will....we've mutually decided that it would be best for him to lose a little weight as the infection is harder to control and much more detrimental when the patient is larger. Next fall I'll be able to move in with him so I'll make sure he can get constant care whenever he needs it.
> 
> and I hope I'm not your virgin sacrifice!!!!!!  lmao



I hate to beat this again, because others in this thread already have...
BUT.
What's your back up plan? What college/trade school is near there that you'll be commuting to? I had a friend move halfway across PA to live with a girl, and a few weeks before the end of the semester he was dealing with the school trying to find a room because she had kicked him out. I'm not saying he will, but, being a "grown up" doesn't just mean being able to move wherever you want. It means having a back up plan and being prepared if things go sour. You might THINK you know, but really, you can't EVER be sure. So. Be a pro-active woman. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLAN!!!


BACK TO THE THREAD TOPIC.....

Get well Starscream!!!! (I added extra exclamations, woot!)
Hospitals are icky. 
Stay out of them


----------



## SanDiega (Jan 30, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i know it sounds so stupid and alot of people on the board are annoyed with me for it, but like yall dunno everything. weve talked so much...I was in contact with him every minute he was in he hospital...and like stayed on the phone from like 12 to 6 in the morning one night....
> 
> like hes my other half it seems....we both make each other so happy, so why not ya know?? lol




I wonder where I would be today if I have moved in with the first dude I was constantly on the phone with after a month.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry duder, that shit looks awful. glad you are on your way to feeling better though, and i'm glad you have someone to keep your spirits up, even if it isn't in person. 



good luck on whatever the two of you decide, as well. moving in, being friends, whatever, i wish you both the best.


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 30, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I hate to beat this again, because others in this thread already have...
> BUT.
> What's your back up plan? What college/trade school is near there that you'll be commuting to? I had a friend move halfway across PA to live with a girl, and a few weeks before the end of the semester he was dealing with the school trying to find a room because she had kicked him out. I'm not saying he will, but, being a "grown up" doesn't just mean being able to move wherever you want. It means having a back up plan and being prepared if things go sour. You might THINK you know, but really, you can't EVER be sure. So. Be a pro-active woman. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLAN!!!
> 
> ...




I see this argument needs a mans perspective. I am going to look at it from Starscream's point of view. I meet a young, hot virgin that wants to move half way across the country to jump my bones? Can someone explain to me what the problem is?


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2009)

Get better soon, Mr. Scream.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I see this argument needs a mans perspective. I am going to look at it from Starscream's point of view. I meet a young, hot virgin that wants to move half way across the country to jump my bones? Can someone explain to me what the problem is?



Hahahaha. This actually made me LOL


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha..... whew *breath* hahahahahahahahahahahaha.

you motherfuckers make my day.


----------



## Hole (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Hahahaha. This actually made me LOL



Same here.  One of the funniest things I've read on the board..


----------



## escapist (Jan 30, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I see this argument needs a mans perspective. I am going to look at it from Starscream's point of view. I meet a young, hot virgin that wants to move half way across the country to jump my bones? Can someone explain to me what the problem is?



Its to early to rep you again lol!


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I see this argument needs a mans perspective. I am going to look at it from Starscream's point of view. I meet a young, hot virgin that wants to move half way across the country to jump my bones? Can someone explain to me what the problem is?



Do you have any pet bunnies? Do you find yourself attracted to women with blonde perms? 

All I can say is this is an epically bad idea, and I don't even know the situation or either party. All I saw was "I love you" and "moving in together" and a join date of January 2009. It's STILL January 2009! I haven't even been able to commit to whether or not I really like the boots I bought in December.

My advice would be to slow the hell down and take a step back. If you really like each other, that's great, that doesn't mean you have to jump into a serious relationship. You can care about each other and still take your damn time.


----------



## likeitmatters (Jan 30, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> So I spent all last week back in the hospital. It sucked. I got lucky and caught the infection early this time, so I didn't get quiet as sick as normal. Plus I had :wubu:SoliloquyOfaSiren:wubu: to talk to me all day and night on the phone, computer, or through text, and that made me feel alot better. The time seemed to fly by.
> 
> ...



the red blotches are from water retention and you may want to ask about getting compression socks. those spots will get worse and darkened down and I should know my late partner got them and I had to take care of them every day.. and you may want to consider losing weight also....


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> we're both crazy...its cool...we dont expect anyone to get it. :happy:



There's a difference between "crazy" and "completely retarded." 

But.....since I don't know you and it really makes no difference, have at it!


----------



## Catkin (Jan 30, 2009)

Cors said:


> Just because you have sizzling chemistry online or on the phone does not mean you guys will get wonderfully when you meet. Even if you are both desperately want to be madly in love, your pheromones might just happen to disagree. There is no way of telling.
> 
> Besides, you haven't known him for long. It is great that you both find each other so attractive but do you know each other's negative traits? How do you know if you guys can tolerate each other's quirks that will inevitably surface after the honeymoon period wears off?



Really good points. I've had it before where I talked to a guy loads for a couple of months, we really got along well etc...but when we actually met, there was something missing. Neither of us expected it, but it couldn't be helped. I'm glad I found out sooner than later, as I'm sure it saved me a lot of pain.

Also, I live with some of my best friends...I love them to bits, but at the same time they regularly drive me absolutely crazy. It's not even big things - we get on really well, but it'll be something like the washing up, or who's turn it is to sort out the rubbish, or two people wanting to watch different things on the tv. Before we lived together, I saw them nearly every day but we didn't have these problems. It's completely different when you live with someone.

Anyway, hope you feel better soon StarScream


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh let the kids be kids..if they wanna move in together after only knowing each other less than a month, then I say we should mind our business. Lets face it, the best way to learn a lesson is to actually make the mistake. Now lets hear it for stupid love!! Hip Hip HOORAY!

p.s. Starscream, I hope you get well soon. I dunno if this would work for you, but have you ever heard of a hyperbaric chamber? My roomie is a big guy and has diabeetus(yes i spelled it wrong on purpose). He had one of those ulcer things on his foot...and they put him in the chamber and it healed a lot of his ills. Just a thought. Maybe you can ask about it.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 30, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I see this argument needs a mans perspective. I am going to look at it from Starscream's point of view. I meet a young, hot virgin that wants to move half way across the country to jump my bones? Can someone explain to me what the problem is?



man, you are so controversial, I can't take it. In your case, I'm pretty sure you'd see an electrical socket the same way you see a woman and would act accordingly. LOLOMGDICKGOESIN.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Hole said:


> Same here.  One of the funniest things I've read on the board..



Ditto... Epic LOL



supersoup said:


> good luck on whatever the two of you decide, as well. moving in, being friends, whatever, i wish you both the best.



And that... Just take one day at a time :bow:


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok, I'll respond to all this. First off, thanks for all those who came in to wish me well, and fuck off to all that came into my thread about the terrible bullshit that I have been going through with me health, to attack Audrey and me. That really makes me feel better *rolls eyes* 

I know everyone is freaking out about the fact that we plan on moving in together after only have knowing each other for a few weeks. The fact is that we decided that we really like each other, and we wanted to start a long distance relationship. Of course when you go into something like a LDR one of the things you are going to talk about is if everything goes well, what are we going to do about being so far apart? We talked about it and decided that if things continue to go well that Audrey would be down with moving to Phoenix to be with me. OK understand that I am planning on going up to meet her in person at least twice this year, maybe more if health and money permits, and we aren't talking about her moving until way later this year, maybe not until next year. So IF she does move down here we will have known each other for almost a year, and met in person at least a couple of times. That is plenty of time between now and then to learn more about each other, and make sure that is something that we both really want to do.

So you girls that are saying that she is moving in with me after knowing me for a month are just wrong.

We also understand that just because we like each other so far that there are going to be negative traits that we may not like about each other. We have talked a lot of these already, and we have seen some of them in each other. No one is perfect so to think that we are going to like everything about the other person is just stupid, I'm sure you all know that anyways.

Ok, now the age issue. I understand that the age difference automatically throws up flags to everyone. Before this I would have never agreed to go out with anyone so much younger then me, but I haven't felt this way about any of the other girls that have asked me out around Audreys age. And as far as it being a sexual thing, that isn't true either. I do extremely well with girls for a fat guy. It would be no problem for me to go out and get a girl here in Phoenix. As far as a girl as young - I have 2 girls right now that both are pissed that I am going out with Audrey because I turned them both down because of age (17 and 18). Now if I was just after sex with a young virgin, wouldn't it make more sense for me to hook up with one of the girls from around here, instead of someone across the country?

The truth is I may not be as mature as I should be for a 28 year old. Or maybe I just have a different life style then most. Im much more comfortable around younger people. I get along best with people that are between 16 and 22. Being that Im in the music business all of friends are younger; the guys in my band, who are my best friends are around 21 years old. I manage 2 other bands, and both of those bands have members between the ages of 16 and 21. When I go out with girls my age they never want to hang out with my younger friends, half the time they have kids or whatever, and pretty much completely takes my friends away from me. They also seem to think that me still chasing my music dream at 28 years old is stupid and that I need to settle down and start a family and give up the music. 

Im still living the life of a 20 year old, and maybe I will want kids in a few years, and when I dont want to be building onto a family. So I would be more hesitant to settle down with an older girl that already had kids from a previous relationship or something. I may be 11 years older then Audrey, but as far as where we are with are goals and plans in life we are very close to being on the same page. 

We arent being stupid about this either. Audrey has a plan laid out about what she wants to go to college for, and we have both been looking very hard into colleges in Arizona that would fit her needs. She is very concerned about making sure that the schools down here fit her as well as the ones she was looking at in her area. 

Concerning her living situation being things down work out: I would never kick someone out of there ass without them having somewhere to go, so if something happened and things didnt work out I would give her all the time she needed to find a place or move back home if she wanted to. You can get apartment for really cheap in Phoenix, so it wouldnt be horrible if you had to live on your own as long as you where working. Plus most colleges down here have good systems to hook college kids up with other college kids to live together and such. The drummer of my band is going to UTI and they hooked him up in a nice 5 bedroom house with 4 other guys from the school, and they are only paying $275 each a month. But yes, we have already started planning for a move that is at least 10 months away, so hopefully we will both be prepared when the time comes. 

A couple other things here, why is it when I was 18 and was dating a 29 year old chick that no one other then my mom batted an eye at it. I guess everyone expects the older guy to be some kind of sick perverted freak, but there no way the older girl could be. Or maybe both parties understand what they are doing and there arent any hidden agendas. I just think that is kind of dumb.

And I just want to say it again; Audrey was there for me every second of me being in the hospital. She really made being in the hospital bearable which is hard to do when you are in so much insane pain. She is very supportive of me in everything I do, makes me happy, and she makes me feel great about myself. :wubu::smitten::batting: And even though she is really into FAT guys, she would rather me lose weight and be healthy, which means a lot. Ive been with girls that where not supportive of any weight loss at all. 

So yeahwe just metIm a BHM, she is a FFAShes young, Im old.She is in Ohio, Im in Arizonaif we can get past 11 years, 2043.58 miles, and 425 lbs of difference maybe we can make it through anything.

Please wish us luck, if notwhatever, I dont care.

StarScream!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 30, 2009)

that's all well and good and I really do wish you luck, but doesn't like, you know

28 - 11 = banned?


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> that's all well and good and I really do wish you luck, but doesn't like, you know
> 
> 28 - 11 = banned?



I KNEW it!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Just to add to that point of LDRs...

Von_Pudge and Myself are living proof it can work. I've moved from England to Norway to be with him. Distance is no object where love is concerned. 

We both took everything into careful consideration and didn't rush into anything, and things are perfect between us. I know I have never felt happier and so deeply in love and content with a man. I have met my soulmate. We are also engaged and getting married this year!

Sometimes you should just follow your heart. If it works, fantastic. If not, well just put it down to life experience.. Live and learn. If you never take chances you may never know what could have happened!

Wish you both the best whatever happens! You do what you wanna do :happy:


----------



## CherryRVA (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like right now you both really care about each other and have thought a lot of things through. Just stick to your plan of taking your time to getting to know one another and ya'll will find your way.

Hey, because of the situation I was in with my crazy ex-husband (long f'd up story), i had to move in with Raven after only 2 months months of knowing him as a friend. I had no place else to go at the time. The relationship formed well after I moved in. So we've been living together for 2 and a half years. We're getting married. He's 7 years older than me. Who cares?

If it makes you happy, go for it.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> that's all well and good and I really do wish you luck, but doesn't like, you know
> 
> 28 - 11 = banned?



I'm about to be 29


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> I'm about to be 29



Yes, but you said "28-11," not "29-11..."


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Yes, but you said "28-11," not "29-11..."



Indeed, Tooz... Indeed.

And unless she turned 18 at by the time he hit reply, she's still 17.

28-11. 

Oopsie Doopsie.

*Edited to say that personally I hope your relationship works out and that you fully recover from whatever had you in the hospital. Next time though, leave the math out of the post.*


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Just to add to that point of LDRs...
> 
> Von_Pudge and Myself are living proof it can work. I've moved from England to Norway to be with him. Distance is no object where love is concerned.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much the key. Wait until after the "honeymoon period" wears off a little and you come out of the trance of being infatuated with each other and land squarely into the reality of being in a long distance, hopefully long term relationship, before you even start THINKING about moving in with each other.

Moving in with someone changes a relationship drastically, even if you have been seeing the person for quite some time. Shit happens and it is NOT easy, especially for someone younger and unestablished, to deal with a lot of the stress involved. 

It's fine to take everyone's advice with a grain of salt, just make sure you keep your ears open, because I assure you that a lot of people here are just trying to be helpful when they're being cautionary. A lot of us have done this before.


----------



## Esther (Jan 30, 2009)

I must have missed the part when their relationship became anyone else's business.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

Esther said:


> I must have missed the part when their relationship became anyone else's business.



When they brought it to the front burner on an internet forum. :\


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> the red blotches are from water retention and you may want to ask about getting compression socks. those spots will get worse and darkened down and I should know my late partner got them and I had to take care of them every day.. and you may want to consider losing weight also....



Yeah, the red blotches actually only show up when the leg is infected. I have lymphedema, so my leg swells like crazy. I've had as much as 6 liters of extra fluid in my lower leg before, and talk about painful. Oh my god, when it gets infected then starts swelling, its got to be the worst pain in the world. It feels like someone trying to inflate a tire inside my leg till it explodes. But yeah, I have to compression wrap my leg with a series of 7 bandages. I also have a couple sets of the compression stockings but they don't work anywhere near as well. 

I'm going to be going back to my lymphedema therapist soon, and I've seen a few new products online that I really want to try for my leg that might make it easier for me to manage on my own.

Anyways, thanks for the help. I've read about you and your late partner. I'm sorry you guys went through so much trouble, but it seems like he had someone that really care for him in you.

StarScream!


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Esther said:


> I must have missed the part when their relationship became anyone else's business.



I dunno, maybe when they posted about it on a public forum intended for open discussion? Just a hunch.

Here's a tip that goes to every person on every forum anywhere on the vast internet. If you want people to stay out of your shit and not talk about it, don't bring it up and keep it to yourself. You are INVITING people to discuss your personal life when you bring it up in conversation.


----------



## Esther (Jan 30, 2009)

Weak. So it's okay to get involved just because it's there? That still doesn't make it anyone else's business. You could easily choose to stay out of it, but clearly the temptation to stir the pot was too strong for some.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

She's 17. I think that says it all.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 30, 2009)

Esther said:


> Weak. So it's okay to get involved just because it's there? That still doesn't make it anyone else's business. You could easily choose to stay out of it, but clearly the temptation to stir the pot was too strong for some.



Well, that's the risk of putting it out there on the net!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

The fact that this thread is anything more then "hey dude hope you get well" is amazing to me...but I do see how it became that because you two have smeared your relationship with each other around every thread you can get your hands on. 

C'mon even Helen Keller could see that no one wants to hear about it anymore and folks are fed up.
Is it attention you two are looking for,or some kind of weird online validation of your relationship? Whatever it is it's pissing everyone off and making this part of the board even uglier then it can already be sometimes. 
So why not send it in PM instead of turning every thread into this hearts and flowers baby talk bullshit that you cats keep doing? 

I think I can safely speak for a number of members that frequent this section...all I ask is please help and knock it off with the love antic hijacks of threads so everyone can actually keep a meal down while reading them.

With that said, Dude I hope you get better for real because you really are looking pretty rough in those pics. I am definitely sincere in wishing good health comes your way. 

Love, Peace, Chicken Grease.

-WHR-


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Well, that's the risk of putting it out there on the net!




Exactly! If you want to fawn and flirt and expose yourself on a FORUM you should be prepared for the consequences. If there are things you don't want people to have an opinion on, keep your mouth shut.


----------



## katorade (Jan 30, 2009)

Esther said:


> Weak. So it's okay to get involved just because it's there? That still doesn't make it anyone else's business. You could easily choose to stay out of it, but clearly the temptation to stir the pot was too strong for some.



Again, *bringing it up is INVITING conversation*. If you were having a conversation with someone in real time, you wouldn't just make a random statement just to say it. You say it for some sort of reaction from the person/people you are talking to.

I began a long distance relationship with someone on another forum and guess what. We kept it on the down low for a very long time because we didn't want it to be anyone else's business but ours and weren't comfortable with people discussing the aspects of what they thought about our relationship.

I don't think anyone here is saying they WANT their relationship to fail. On the contrary, I think that most would really like to see it work, and that's why they're being so cautionary.

I'll also throw in my own "get better soon", although I'm sure it wouldn't be appreciated at this point. I suffer from my own chronic disease and know how frustrating and painful it can be to be on and off treatments and be on a first name basis with hospital workers/dr.'s office receptionists. I do sincerely hope that you get a break from your medical issues and your efforts will pay off.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok first of all StarScream, I wish you nothing but the best. I hope your healing process goes quickly and very well. 



Secondly, I can definitely see how the thread got off topic, many have recently. However I need to say this, whether it was a simple mathematical error, or StarScream thinking in his head he's soon to be 29 and adjusting for that with the differences of their ages, the accusations need to stop.

Unless someone has valid proof that there is a discrepancy in the age that Soliloquy claims to be and her actual age, it is nothing more than hearsay. Hearsay is not something that can be acted upon.

/mod


----------



## imfree (Jan 30, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok first of all StarScream, I wish you nothing but the best. I hope your healing process goes quickly and very well.
> 
> Secondly, I can definitely see how the thread got off topic, many have recently. However I need to say this, whether it was a simple mathematical error, or StarScream thinking in his head he's soon to be 29 and adjusting for that with the differences of their ages, the accusations need to stop.
> 
> ...



Thank you, BLUEeyedBanshee. May peace and grace prevail.
I believe in love and hope theirs is a blessed one.


----------



## cammy (Jan 30, 2009)

"Yeah" to all of you who posted some sense. Here's my Rational Mom rant - 

Of course, I wish StarScream the most swift and full recovery. 

Sol and Scream opened themselves up by flaunting their "Love Fest" in this Forum, and with doing so, invited comments, criticisms, encouragement, etc. - hence is the nature of our Forum and all others on the Internet.

Soliloquoy claims that she'll stand by and care for her man through all his health issues cause...well, he's her man and she's made that commitment. GMAFB! She hasn't even met him yet and all she did was hang with him via im/phone while he was in the hospital this one time. OMG, that child saw nothing of what he went through. A little electronic support is nothing remotely close to living and caring for someone. She's not even gotten her little toe into the pool of life, and she certainly has no idea what's entailed in caring for anyone, not even herself. StarScream's stated money is an obstacle to them even meeting. Now, I'm not sure if its true, but I heard rumor that it costs real $ to set up housekeeping and pay for college. BTFW Sol, you've mentioned a mother, where is she? 

No matter what you two may think you're feeling, its not love.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The fact that this thread is anything more then "hey dude hope you get well" is amazing to me...but I do see how it became that because you two have smeared your relationship with each other around every thread you can get your hands on.
> 
> C'mon even Helen Keller could see that no one wants to hear about it anymore and folks are fed up.
> Is it attention you two are looking for,or some kind of weird online validation of your relationship? Whatever it is it's pissing everyone off and making this part of the board even uglier then it can already be sometimes.
> ...



Hahah, I get it dude. I'm sure I'd be annoyed to if I wasn't a part of it. I didnlt realize we where actually doing it that much, but since everyone is complaining I went back and looked, and it is a little much. Sorry about that. I don't think we had any real intention of putting it out there it just kinda happened. Honestly, since I've never dated someone from a message board that I post on alot, i guess we still haven't figured out how to not make everything about us when we are replying and shit. I'll be more aware in the future. 


I don't really care about people coming in and talking shit or whatever, lol, In my response I was just trying to get across that we are thinking shit out, and don't have bad intentions or whatever. 

Anyways, thanks for the wishes. I've been feeling better, however yesterday was really really bad. Hopefully I won't have to many more of those days.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

^good show sir and by the way you have a badass screen name...almost as good as mine *jokes*.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^good show sir and by the way you have a badass screen name...almost as good as mine *jokes*.



Haha, my screen name is the best. I wish I could just legally change my name to Star Scream Bryant...lol...maybe that could be my daughters name, if I ever have one that is


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 30, 2009)

I always like the name Shockwave...


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 30, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> I always like the name Shockwave...



I love Transformers so much, haha. They are premiering the trailer for the second Transformers movie sunday at the super bowl. YAY!!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Indeed, Tooz... Indeed.
> 
> And unless she turned 18 at by the time he hit reply, she's still 17.
> 
> ...



I AM 18....I guess my boy can't do math....lol

and sorry I look young to you. That kind of offends me, because I'm rly self conscious bout my height and stuff. And on that note, most people assume I'm 20-21 when they meet me, and arent too shocked when they find out I'm 18 cause thats not a big difference. 

I guarantee 3/4 of you on here hate me...and you know what, thats fine. You don't know me, you never will. and I have not done anything on here to be hated for. If I'm annoying to you so be it....I am who I am, no ones perfect. 

And I do appreciate the concern from those of you who are genuinely worried about the housing situation. As Bobby mentioned earlier....the soonest itll happen is this fall, though next summer is more likely as I'd like to live at home my first year of school and then I would (possibly) move down to Pheonix with Bobby and transfer the college credits there. So thanks for the concern....but I assure you this is just an option for us for now.

And to those of you who want to rant just to rant....do you honestly not have anything better to do than to pick apart everything you think you know about Bobby and myself?? Honestly....you know who you are. You're bitter, and take it out on people in the forum, stay in the thread and keep posting to be all "high and mighty"....wow....just wow. A cyber bully....wow you're cool.

Bobby makes me so happy....I make him happy. Stop interferring and go on with your lives....we're honestly not that interesting :happy:

XOXO
Audrey


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

cammy said:


> "Yeah" to all of you who posted some sense. Here's my Rational Mom rant -
> 
> Of course, I wish StarScream the most swift and full recovery.
> 
> ...



My mother's at her work making money to support my younger brothers whose dead beat father doesn't do anything. Yes she's aware of the age difference. But she's seen how happy he makes me and is slowly coming along with us being together. Idk if you meant to disrespect my mother or not...I read it offensively. But I'm not gonna lose it because it could go either way.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 30, 2009)

Eh, the relationship should not be the issue in this thread. I hope you have a speedy recovery, StarScream.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Eh, the relationship should not be the issue in this thread. I hope you have a speedy recovery, StarScream.



I agree..Bobby and I feel extremely disrespected and are appalled at the fact that you are bantering us especially when he's trying to recover....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Eh, the relationship should not be the issue in this thread. I hope you have a speedy recovery, StarScream.



...or any other thread for that matter can we all just stop talking about it? especially the 2 involved.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ...or any other thread for that matter can we all just stop talking about it? especially the 2 involved.



we're sorry...we'll stop with the lovey doveyness on the threads....we didnt realize we were doing it to the extent that we were


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 30, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> we're sorry...we'll stop with the lovey doveyness on the threads....we didnt realize we were doing it to the extent that we were



Thank You.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 30, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thank You.




Seconded, Thirded, Fourthed...now I'm just making words up.

Emphasis on the THANK YOU


----------



## Louis KC (Jan 31, 2009)

Again, I dont get the problem here. Is'nt the point of this forum to connect BHM's and FFA's? I know thats why I became a member. I certainly did'nt come here to discuss the political issues of the day. I wanna see hot FFA's post pictures of themselves and then later hear the words ''take me big fella". Most of the girls I date are normal girls who date me because of my job or my personality. I like the idea of mabe meeting a chick on here that is just lusting after me physically. I have never experienced that. Now granted, she will have to be a very special gal to put up with me because I am a complete ass but, who knows, she might be out there! In the mean time, I think its cool that these two made that connection. So to all of those with the "Hey you kids need to put on the brakes" lectures, let them enjoy each other and try not to be so judgemental. If this were a dumb Hollywood movie story line most of you would be saying, "I think it's so romantic that they found each other!" So, I guess what I am really trying to say is, If there are any other hot, young 18 year old FFA virgins that might be reading this, I have only one thing to say, The weather here in south TX is very similar to AZ!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2009)

Louis KC said:


> I am a complete ass





just for emphasis


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 31, 2009)

heheheheheeh....snort...hehehheh


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Starscream..hi ya doin.

I found the name of the one of the supplements the doctors usually don't tell you about

"Venastat"...natural leg vein health capsules

You can find it at your local Drug store or health store.
There are other forms of Leg and Vein supplements out there, but i used this one before and it did help me and my elderly mother.

Please do research in circulation, waste elimination, and stress and how it effects your immunity.:bow:


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Hi Starscream..hi ya doin.
> 
> I found the name of the one of the supplements the doctors usually don't tell you about
> 
> ...



Oh cool! Thank you I'll check this out. I'm kind of doing better except for I can't seem to get any sleep. It sucks, I've just been laying in bed. It always takes a little to get your energy back from being in the hospital, but I hope comes back soon.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah it takes a while to adjust to a form of normality after being in there. May i suggest hanging out outdoors ...doing whatever. Be well.


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 1, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Yeah it takes a while to adjust to a form of normality after being in there. May i suggest hanging out outdoors ...doing whatever. Be well.



Yeah, the only thing about being outside is just making sure I watch my leg. Sure don't want to get another infection....haha...that would suck.

I need to design a leg condom for my leg...so when I go out I don't catch anything


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 1, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Yeah, the only thing about being outside is just making sure I watch my leg. Sure don't want to get another infection....haha...that would suck.
> 
> I need to design a leg condom for my leg...so when I go out I don't catch anything



lol given the fact we were both broken condoms, i dont think a leg condom as the only thing protecting your leg would bode well...just saying haha :happy:

hmmmm I say we laminate it


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Wish you all the best in your on going recovery starscream


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Feb 2, 2009)

Good grief Star Scream...you heal-up and get well quick, please. Speedy recovery...Heavens. Are you in pain???


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Yeah, the only thing about being outside is just making sure I watch my leg. Sure don't want to get another infection....haha...that would suck.
> 
> I need to design a leg condom for my leg...so when I go out I don't catch anything



Idk about a leg condom..lol..but you might want to look up "compression socks". Be well.


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 2, 2009)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Good grief Star Scream...you heal-up and get well quick, please. Speedy recovery...Heavens. Are you in pain???



Thank you! Yes tons of pain....hopefully the doctor will get me a refill of percocet tomorrow, or tuesday...whenever he can get me in.


----------



## persimmon (Feb 2, 2009)

I have to give another vote for compression socks, as someone who stands all day at work. They come in wicking versions, diabetic-friendly versions, lace-topped stocking versions...and while they're a pain to get on they keep that goddamn fluid from building up. Just, if you have existing complications like the cellulitis or diabetes, run it by your docs so they can make recommendations on size/compression strength and other requirements.


StarScream, I have to reommend you look into the lace-topped stocking variety in particular. Just, y'know, cause.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI....

After you take the antibiotics start taking Acidophilus.

"When you take antibiotics, the "friendly" bacteria in the digestive tract are destroyed along with the harmful bacteria. Unhealthy flora can result in the liberation of abnormally high levels of ammonia as protein containing foods are digested. This irritates the intestinal membranes. In addition, the ammonia is absorbed into the bloodstream and must be detoxified by the liver, or it will cause nausea, a decrease in appetite, vomiting, and other toxic reactions. "

this is an excerpt from this website:


http://www.dewsworld.com/FProfile_Acidophilus.html


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 2, 2009)

persimmon said:


> I have to give another vote for compression socks, as someone who stands all day at work. They come in wicking versions, diabetic-friendly versions, lace-topped stocking versions...and while they're a pain to get on they keep that goddamn fluid from building up. Just, if you have existing complications like the cellulitis or diabetes, run it by your docs so they can make recommendations on size/compression strength and other requirements.
> 
> 
> StarScream, I have to reommend you look into the lace-topped stocking variety in particular. Just, y'know, cause.



I have the compression stockings already. They work ok, except there is one part of my leg that they just don't stop from swelling so i get this weird bulge on the top of my ankle. 

So pretty much keep it compression wrap all the time. Which works better then anything but totally sucks to maintain. 

I'm going to ask my Lymphedema Therapist about getting this http://www.nulifemedical.com/p-1114-comprefit-universal-bk.aspx

Maybe it will make keeping everything maintained a little easier if I don't have to deal with all the bandages and shit all the time.

StarScream!

PS - Why do you want me in Lace top stockings? Trying to cross dress me up...


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

How about them Cardinals, eh????






-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> How about them Cardinals, eh????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha I already rubbed it in his face believe me.... lol can't mess with the champs!!! (Haha ya gotta root for the Steelers when the next closest team area wise is the Cleveland Browns *shudder*)


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hahaha I already rubbed it in his face believe me.... lol can't mess with the champs!!! (Haha ya gotta root for the Steelers when the next closest team area wise is the Cleveland Browns *shudder*)



I'm a Cardinals fan, Missy... I'm from Phx.

:|

-Ron

PS: Cards, Steelers, Raiders, Packers, actually...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Feb 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm a Cardinals fan, Missy... I'm from Phx.
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



I'm a steelers fan....haha no point in supporting my local Browns lmao....sorry for your loss though....it would have been cool if they won because I mean I'd never even heard of the cardinals till like a week ago lol. ah welll theres always next year :happy:


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm a Rams fan, have been for ever. I was sad when he left to go to the Giants, but understood after Mike Martz dismantled a perfectly good world championship team (oh well, that's just my gripe). Anyway, I was hoping to see him get a second ring... he's a great guy and deserves the best.


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 3, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> I'm a Rams fan, have been for ever. I was sad when he left to go to the Giants, but understood after Mike Martz dismantled a perfectly good world championship team (oh well, that's just my gripe). Anyway, I was hoping to see him get a second ring... he's a great guy and deserves the best.



I personally don't like Warner very much. He had a hard time owning up to mistakes he makes on the field. He will fumble perfect snaps then bitch his center out, or make horrible throws behind his receivers and start yelling at them on the sideline. That really ticks me off. Plus I'd rather see Matt Leinart starting next year to see if he is the future or not. 

Hopefully the Cardinals will still be good next year. :huh:


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 3, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> FYI....
> 
> After you take the antibiotics start taking Acidophilus.
> 
> ...



You're a smart mutherfucker! Haha, I went to the doctor today, and the first thing he said to me after he put me back on antibiotics was that i needed to start taking some probiotics. I told him that I had never heard of that before but one of my friends from a message board just told me to look into it.

So, I'm now taking probiotics and antibiotics.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

I tend to research the crap out of stuff.

be careful when mixing supplements with certain prescriptions becaues they might cancel out each other or whatever.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 3, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm a Cardinals fan, Missy... I'm from Phx.
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



Gah, I cannot stand the Steelers... and who the hell is a Raiders fan lol

Cards are just a bandwagon. They have no true fans.


----------



## cammy (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Cards are just a bandwagon. They have no true fans.



Same with the Tampa Rays.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 3, 2009)

Tough break! This is something a lot of big people have trouble with. You're on the right track controlling fluid buildup with compression stockings. That stagnant fluid is what gets infected. Keep up on your feet and walking as soon as you are able and --often forgotten --strictly control salt intake. For myself, a couple hours at a Chinese buffet can make me gain 20 pounds --mostly waterlog weight. Soy sauce is the devil!


----------



## StarScream! (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Gah, I cannot stand the Steelers... and who the hell is a Raiders fan lol
> 
> Cards are just a bandwagon. They have no true fans.



The Cardinals have a tons of true fans. People that are just year after year completely dissappointed but they stick with them. Its hard being the laughing stock of football almost every year, so this year was nice for us. Even though everyone said we where the worse playoff team in history and blah blah blah. Well atleast we got to the superbowl, and didn't get blown out. We might have even won if if the last two be calls where different, and they could have easily been different.

StarScream!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 3, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> The Cardinals have a tons of true fans. People that are just year after year completely dissappointed but they stick with them. Its hard being the laughing stock of football almost every year, so this year was nice for us. Even though everyone said we where the worse playoff team in history and blah blah blah. Well atleast we got to the superbowl, and didn't get blown out. We might have even won if if the last two be calls where different, and they could have easily been different.
> 
> StarScream!



I don't know. I've never heard one person speak of the Cardinals and being a fan of them before this year. Being from Philly, I know what being a true fan is all about. We bleed for our teams.


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Gah, I cannot stand the Steelers... and who the hell is a Raiders fan lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the Cardinals because of "Jerry McGuire".

Show me the money...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTFJocQBLyE


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't know. I've never heard one person speak of the Cardinals and being a fan of them before this year. Being from Philly, I know what being a true fan is all about. We bleed for our teams.



Cards fans are, oh, I dunno, folks from Phoenix?
As far as the Raiders, yes, they suck. Doesn't they don't still have loyal fans, though.

Way back when I was a wee squirt, I became a football fan. My dad is from the SF bay Area, thus the Raiders.
I grew up in Phoenix, thus the Cards (If only nominally, since I left in 89, a year after they showed up).
As far as the Steelers (The Raiders' foil in the AFC throughout the 70s), and the Packers, my childhood reason for becoming a fan was simple: Color. I love Yellow, and both teams sported it. As good, or as bad a reason as any for liking a team.
I'm not a huge football fan anymore, but I do remember some memorable games, like, say, SuperBowl XV. That was a great game...






-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Feb 3, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> Ninja Glutton said:
> 
> 
> > Gah, I cannot stand the Steelers... and who the hell is a Raiders fan lol
> ...


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 4, 2009)

Uriel said:


> SanDiega said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, but we are hardly all like that.
> ...


----------



## BHMluver (Feb 4, 2009)

StarScream! said:


> Hey do you still have problems with it? This is like the 9th time I've been hospitalized in the last 4 years. I never know when it is going to come on or anything. Sometimes I feel great, and 2 hours later I can be on my way to the hospital.
> 
> Thank you



Hey StarScream, glad to hear you are on the mend. Unfortunately, the cellulitis episode you had will often tend to repeat itself - most frequently in the lower extremities of a big person. (One of my dearest male friends has been in the hospital a number of times with it & I see it all the time at work - I'm an ICU nurse.)

It comes on in a flash, as you well know, and one goes from feeling fine to critically ill in a matter of hours. Nothing to mess with so, as soon as you see symptoms get your cute butt seen.  (Rarely an oral antibiotic might break the cycle but most often you're gonna have to get heavy-duty I.V. antibiotics.)


----------



## SanDiega (Feb 5, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> Uriel said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I believe you. But if you are ever down in San Diego, please down canabalize my family if we are flying our Chargers flag.
> ...


----------



## big_j (Feb 5, 2009)

hey starscream, been ages since ive last been around and i just saw about all of the headache youve had to endure, hope your doing better and wishing you a full recovery. take it easy man, get well soon and try to stay out of trouble.


----------



## Kazak (Feb 15, 2009)

Kazak said:


> i've had it 3 times. first time left calf then twice in the right. ... Been blessed that it hasn't come back...



me & my boasting! well, welcome to right calf #3. came down with it middle of work friday night saturday morning.


----------

